# An Excellent, Inexpensive, Machine Lighting Alternative



## robscastle

I had better check them out, I need one for my bandsaw also.
If I buy two I can get some extra points by giving the other to Aurora for her sewing machine

I am off!


----------



## DJPeck

Rob, I betting she will move your bowl back in the house.


----------



## JeffreyH

Thanks for posting this. I was looking for an inexpensive alternative to what the woodworker stores sell.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for sharing. I will be ordering one.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks DJ, The one I got at Wally World had a pi$$ poor magnet, fell off the bandsaw, and broke the first time I used it!


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you for the very useful information


----------



## johnstoneb

Thank You for the post. I have been looking for a light fo my drill press. At that price probably buy 2. Band saw coul use one also.


----------



## JoeinGa

Hey thanks for posting this. On my bandsaw I've been using a clamp-style light with a gooseneck and the head is so heavy that I've had to prop it up. This looks like a good replacement!


----------



## philba

Thanks for reviewing! Is the light bluish or warm white?


----------



## wunderaa

have the same one on my BS…love it! Light is a bit too white, but FWIW, it's pretty darn good for me!


----------



## DJPeck

philba, it casts a neutral, white light. Bright enough in the 12 to 16 inch range.


----------



## mandatory66

Thanks for the review and link, just ordered one for my bandsaw.


----------



## ward63

I just get micro pen lights from the dollar store. some have micro batteries & some have AAA batteries depending on the amount of light you need. I have too many AC cords running in my shop.


----------



## HighPointWW

I've been using the exact same lights (20 LED) on my drill press, bandsaw, RAS and wherever I need to stick a light. Great price and they should last years and years! Completely white, pure light that's just bright enough to light the business area.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review and link De. I've added it to my wish list.


----------



## NormG

Sounds like it is very useful and was a great purchase, I will order one


----------



## DJPeck

*Brethren, You're welcome.* Sharing and helping each other is the best part of LJS.


----------



## TMH

Thanks for the post, just starting to look for something like this

Tom


----------

